# Think Tank > Austrian Economics / Economic Theory >  TreuBigShow.com

## Xerographica

The Rebel Poet sent me a private message informing me that the TreuBigShow.com had recently implemented tipping.  It was the first time that I heard about the website so I checked it out.  After doing so, I composed a reply to the Rebel Poet and hit the "Submit" button.  Turns out that his inbox is full.  How ridiculous is that?  It's really ridiculous.  I figured that it was a sign that I might as well publicly share my thoughts on the website.  

From my perspective, the content is crap.  Will tipping improve the quality of the content?  I'm guessing that it won't.  The problem is that you can tip specific users... but you can't tip _specific_ content.  

Think about the grocery store.  If you spend your money on beer... you spend your money on _specific_ beer.  For example, you spend your money on Fat Tire.  Evidently you prefer it over Coronas...

Fat Tire > Coronas

Everybody who buys beer helps to rank it by usefulness.  Producers pay attention to the rankings and they use the feedback to supply even better beer.  This is how and why beer gets better over time.  If the market didn't truly improve the supply of beer, then we might as well let the government supply beer.  

Is any of this news to you?  Is any of this confusing?  

Let's say that we replace beer with videos.  Does the law of supply and demand go out the window?  Can the supply of videos be optimal even if the demand isn't actually known?  

There are lots of really stupid ideas in the world.  But by far the stupidest idea in the world is the idea that the law of supply and demand doesn't apply to some products.

----------

